# Abandoned hospital..Scotland.



## Mikeymutt (Dec 13, 2016)

Whilst on my last visit to Scotland.me and missy did just the one explore.we met up with two none members and hit this old hospital.the place is rather big.and we did not see it all.we were here a total of six hours.sorry no history on this one.the decay and colours in here were rather nice.scotland really does have so much to offer.and I am back for a week over new year.so hopefully I may get an odd explore in..

One of several wards we visited.these were painted in nice pastel colours.










The pink ward.
















The dental area was really nice.there was two dental chairs in here.still with the tools there.the little electric drills.







The yellow dentists room.







Dentists rest room.




The blue dentists room.







Random jack Daniels bottle.maybe to numb the pain ha ha




Moving on to the x ray rooms.sadly all equipment has been taken out now.

The waiting area.










Filing cabinets




Belfast sink washroom.













Another Belfast sink.




Sounds a bit ominous




Another ward.the only bed in here we found.and a lovely old style lift.










Then heading to the newest bit.this was a main entrance.a coffee shop was here and WH smiths.










The chapel.a very modern part.not very inspiring to be honest




Next area was the lecture theatre and some modern rooms.



















This was my favourite ward of all the ones we went in.the decay was setting in nicely here.and the sun was lowering.giving nice light in the building.






















The last bit is the physiotherapy block.i was really hoping for a hydro pool in here.sadly not.there was lots of other little bits we went too here as well.


----------



## Rubex (Dec 13, 2016)

That's a fantastic report. Great photos Mikeymutt


----------



## Brewtal (Dec 13, 2016)

Wow that is pretty damn special! Fantastic stuff mate, loved that report!


----------



## krela (Dec 13, 2016)

I'm sorry but I have to take issue with your use of the word "nice" in relation to "dental area". It's just not possible, sorry. Otherwise a great report though, thanks!


----------



## 5t3tcv743 (Dec 13, 2016)

Amazing report! I can't say the picture I liked the most because there all amazing! Good job.


----------



## King Al (Dec 13, 2016)

Great pics Mikey! This place looks awesome


----------



## jsp77 (Dec 13, 2016)

I'm liking the look of that Mikey, i like it that much i may have to get the car serviced.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Dec 15, 2016)

Thank you all for the nice comments..nothing wrong with a dental surgery.especially if they are abandoned. unless you are scared of them.


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 15, 2016)

Belting report Mikey another winner!!


----------



## Pilot (Dec 15, 2016)

There's a hospital near where I used to live being decommissioned. The amount of kit they are planning to leave in situ is both amazing and outrageous. This is serious kit that could be relocated and reused. Why so much stuff is abandoned in place I just don't understand.


----------



## krela (Dec 15, 2016)

Pilot said:


> There's a hospital near where I used to live being decommissioned. The amount of kit they are planning to leave in situ is both amazing and outrageous. This is serious kit that could be relocated and reused. Why so much stuff is abandoned in place I just don't understand.



Right, I'll list a few reasons.

1) Much hospital equipment is leased, it makes more sense to lease new bang up to date equipment in a new location than to move and recalibrate / refurbish old. The leasing companies tend to write off the old equipment as it's often not re-leasable / saleable. Arguably it could go to countries less fortunate, but again there's big transport / calibration / installation costs, and the issue of training in use, diagnostics & maintenance involved. Pretty much everything is done on a cost / benefit basis so if it's financially and technologically viable to move equipment they will. 

2) Equipment left behind is often plain obsolete or now sub-standard, even if it looks interesting and in good condition (as you would expect it to!). Both technology and best practice change and evolve constantly. 

3) Future proofing. State of the art modern hospitals want to start from a place of being bang up to date and cutting edge, not putting in ageing and old technology/machinery, in fact we as the public expect it. I'm sure you would be equally outraged if your sparkling new local hospital was discovered to be using sub-standard or old technology and not doing the best they could right? 

But then it's easy to find something to be outraged about on the internet. It's not like you have to do anything about it other than press a few keys.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Dec 15, 2016)

I get asked this a lot about hospitals.haslar being a prime example..saying the gear in there is worth a fortune.and explaining how out of date the stuff is.that new hospitals are refurbished with new stuff.I did not know about the leasing part to be honest.even had suggested they could go to poorer countries.I think the cost and logistics of moving them.and the setting up of said equipment would be impossible


----------



## smiler (Dec 15, 2016)

All that plus Belfasts, gotta be a winner, have an extra spoonful of sugar in your cyanide, Nice One Mikey


----------



## Potter (Dec 15, 2016)

Excellent stuff. Googled the Periomat and Optiscope: X-ray processor and really old slide projector


----------



## Ferox (Dec 17, 2016)

Looks awesome this one mate, right up my street 
Really like the old gym.


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Feb 13, 2017)

Fantastic photographs love the clock and smashed window


----------



## BarryLynch (Feb 13, 2017)

I like this one mate!


----------



## UrbexN8 (Feb 15, 2017)

Really nice photos these are, very nice report, any signs of a morgue?


----------



## Mikeymutt (Feb 16, 2017)

UrbexN8 said:


> Really nice photos these are, very nice report, any signs of a morgue?



Thank you.I could not see a morgue.we thought it had been demolished then found out a few weeks later there is one


----------

